# 85 300zx problems



## 513KOE (May 15, 2008)

Hey all. i have got a 1985 300zx z31, non-turbo (for now). anyway behind the spare tyre in the boot on the right hand side, there is a small metal box, it has 2 switches on it that read - e + and - n +, also has two knobs. can some1 please enlighten me on what this is!!!! thank you.


----------

